# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  pantano de casserres

## titobcn

Hola, he descubierto un pantano entre puigreig y gironella, el el termino municipal de casserres esta en muy mal estado, como abandonado y no tengo informacion, lo unico que veo que tiene una buena toma de agua, aqui os dejo unas
fotos, no me he podido acercar mas porque todavia no estoy al 100% y no quisiera caerme.

----------

HUESITO (23-mar-2016),Jonasino (23-mar-2016),Los terrines (22-mar-2016),perdiguera (23-mar-2016),REEGE (27-mar-2016),sergi1907 (23-mar-2016),willi (22-mar-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

HUESITO (23-mar-2016),Jonasino (23-mar-2016),Los terrines (22-mar-2016),perdiguera (23-mar-2016),REEGE (27-mar-2016),willi (22-mar-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Tito.

He estado buscando algo sobre este pequeño embalse pero no encuentro nada.

----------

